# Alko Chassis Axle Torsion Bar Measurement.



## LongGone

Wanted to find a simple way of ascertaining the condition the torsion bar was in on our Kok Tiki. Searched, but couldn't find anything on MHF so decided to see if Alan Saunders, Alko's UK Service Manager could help, and after a lot of work on his part, he came up with two pdf files and several e-mails that I have pasted the most relevant bits into one file (which I hope you will be able to follow). The pdf's are in German, but a quick Google helps.

Hi Alan,
Query: Having searched your literature I can find no reference to any measurements\criteria to establish, under a measured axle loading, of the extent of wear in my alko torsion bar suspension as fitted to my 1999 Swift Kon Tiki 640.
Surely there is a measurement i.e between trailing link and chassis to establish the condition of the unit? Kind regards Bob.

Dear Bob,
The swing arm positions will vary at the initial build stage depending upon the chassis design and weight specifications.

If you could supply me with your vehicles Vin number and if possible the data off the oval shaped label, that is pop riveted onto the axle tube.

Hi Alan,
Please see below.
Type: BTR 1800 279391-D
Serial: A98 71078 (rivet) 2 ? 
Achslast; 1900 kg > 25 km/h
Vin\Chass No.ZFA230000.05630078 (021E103T)
Motore::8140.43
Versione: 230 BLMAA ID 1.48
Alko Conversion: GVW: 3400 Kg: GTW: 5200 Kg: Axle 1: 1690: Axle 2: 1900

Dear Bob, 
Please find attached the technical data for your particular axle design.
Regards
Alan Sanders 
Service Manager

The axle 279391 has a laden swing arm angle of -10° ±3°
In height this equates to dimensions from the top of the chassis of:-
120mm (centre line of axle tube to top of chassis) + the -10° (38.2mm) = 158.2mm nominal
158.2mm ± 3° (11.5mm)
146.7mm to 169.7mm


----------

